# Gulf Power concrete to create artificial reef



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

http://bit.ly/k1EiyH
Tons of Gulf Power concrete to create artificial reef


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

That will be nice


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Good news.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go Gulf Power, thanks for supporting your community.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

That is cool. We need some more inshore reefs with the price of gas.
To return the favor I will run my AC a little this summer.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

sniper said:


> That is cool. We need some more inshore reefs with the price of gas.


Agreed

I read that the reef is south of the fishing pier, that would make it near shore, just sayin


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

sniper said:


> That is cool. We need some more inshore reefs with the price of gas.
> To return the favor I will run my AC a little this summer.


 Good One!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*Here comes the blocks*

Saw them going by just now.:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice to have them close for us smaller boat guys to get to.:thumbsup:


----------

